
The New iPad Pro’s Lidar Sensor Changes the Augmented Reality Game - eshtocof
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/the-new-ipad-pros-lidar-sensor-changes-the-augmented-reality-game-5ee067058a7a
======
eshtocof
LiDAR definitely makes AR usable and a lot better. Bummer apple stores are
closed and we can't try it out...

